# Test Result - 4lbs of N Needed!



## MichiganLawn (Sep 15, 2020)

Hi everyone,

Based on some recommendations from everyone I performed a soil test a few weeks ago and the results just came in. Here is a link to my initial topic https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=23292&p=330585&hilit=confused+in+michigan#p330585 for those interested in seeing some "before" photos.

My Conclusions: 
1.) States that I need between 3-4 lbs of N per year. They recommended a cadence (see picture below). I started the nitrogen blitz several week ago and already seeing an improvement. Does the community agree with the annual cadence they recommended?
2.) K is really low as well, they recommended Muriate of Potash (KCl: 0-0-60 to 0-0-62) and Potassium sulfate (0-0-50 to 0-0-52). However, they didn't give any guidance to the timing. Can I go throw out some K now or does it make sense to wait for the Spring?

Anything else that I'm missing that folks would recommend? P.S. this soil test was from Michigan State University since they are local, perhaps some of the other labs would have more detailed analysis then what I received.


----------



## KoopHawk (May 28, 2019)

I think I would agree with the High recommendations much more than the low or medium. Aug/Sept is the best time to fertilize. Recommending low and medium maintenance lawn owners to put down 1LB N in the heat of summer is asking for trouble.


----------



## MichiganLawn (Sep 15, 2020)

Thanks KoopHawk,

Any feedback on when best to apply the K? Doing some reading it sounds like Potassium sulfate is the better approach, but I'm unsure when the best time to apply it would be. Ok to do it during my N Blitz?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

For michigan, I would not do potassium after September to avoid a potential snow mold problem. Start in the spring at green up. Check the soil remediation guide for products/rates.

Your soil has a low nutrient holding capacity (CEC). Applying products at half their monthly rates, but twice a month will benefit you.


----------



## MichiganLawn (Sep 15, 2020)

Thanks g-man, much appreciated.

Looks like I'll have twice as much fun as everyone else applying twice a month.


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

g-man said:


> For michigan, I would not do potassium after September to avoid a potential snow mold problem. Start in the spring at green up. Check the soil remediation guide for products/rates.
> 
> Your soil has a low nutrient holding capacity (CEC). Applying products at half their monthly rates, but twice a month will benefit you.


Is there a link you can direct me to on the Patassium - snow mold connection or could you give a little more input on it. Thanks.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@LawnDetail I think a picture is worth a thousand words.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/833701627739664384

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1109757498586730496


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

And to add, I think it gets silly to think that potassium in oct/Nov is going to help the plant that much. Research shows that not a lot of nitrogen is absorb during these cold temps, that means that even less potassium would also. Applying in spring, means that it is there and ready to be used once the lawn starts growing again.


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

g-man said:


> @LawnDetail I think a picture is worth a thousand words.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/833701627739664384
> ...


Wow that's amazing, thanks for bringing it his to light.


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

Whoa! That P is off the charts! And I thought my pathetic soil was bad when one sample came in at 6.4 CEC and 1.4% OM!

You have a similar issue which is that you have very sandy soil. The good news for you is that unlike my New England soil which has a pH of around 5.5, your pH is close to ideal. The bad news is that sandy soils don't hold onto nutrients for very long.

A topdressing of good quality compost next spring would be very beneficial in your case. Just be sure you find a reputable supplier that finishes their compost properly so that all weed seeds are killed.

@g-man Seeing your posts more than once about fall K apps increasing chances of snow mold has me wondering about why fall specific lawn fertilizers are the only ones that have K. You mentioned this is good for warm season grasses which has me thinking fertilizer marketers are taking a one-size fits all approach. I'm in MA and can't say I have ever seen snow mold, however, I'm not sure I want a first hand educational experience, LOL!


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

Deadlawn said:


> Whoa! That P is off the charts! And I thought my pathetic soil was bad when one sample came in at 6.4 CEC and 1.4% OM!
> 
> You have a similar issue which is that you have very sandy soil. The good news for you is that unlike my New England soil which has a pH of around 5.5, your pH is close to ideal. The bad news is that sandy soils don't hold onto nutrients for very long.
> 
> ...


The fungus that causes snow mold needs about 40-60 days of continous snow cover days to have a decent effect/establishment. Greater than 60 can cause moderate damage. In the lower half of NE we usually dont see continous days of snow for that long rather a snow melt freeze cycles.

There are a few papers especially out of Cornell which show how regular applications of K does not lead to a significantly better grass as it is needed for stress but late fall apps like November (if I remember correctly) caused increased snow mold (even 0.5lb/M of K)


----------



## RichS (Jan 28, 2019)

deleted


----------

